# Jonny Greenwood (1971 - )



## longgone (Jun 6, 2019)

Jonny Greenwood is an English composer. He is most known as a guitarist of the band Radiohead and has started writing, in particular for movie soundtracks, in 2003.

Although he is not as experienced as most major post-modern composers and hasn't been as productive as them, I think he has a unique standpoint in music as a "melodist" with an interest and practice in rock and electronic music.

Most of his pieces have a strong sense of color, rythm and clarity of the ideas presented, which makes them easy to listen to, and demonstrates his ability to write concisely.

In any case, I think he deserves a guestbook here as well.

Here are selected soundtracks...


----------



## longgone (Jun 6, 2019)

...and here are selected works:


----------



## longgone (Jun 6, 2019)

A recent piece by J. Greenwood was premiered recently at the BBC Proms, Prom 70. It is called _Horror Vacui_, for strings and solo violin. I found it quite exhilarating on my first listens.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I posted in another thread that Jonny Greenwood (no relation ) has just started a classical music label. I found out from a blast from Radiohead's mailing list. (Their website is called W.A.S.T.E. HQ for any Pynchon fans.)

Initial releases include a performance of Bach's Partita #2 and music by Michael Gordon. Plans include music by Messiaen, and Steve Reich. It will be interesting to see if even a small portion of Radiohead's fans are interested.

Artists are not named, but they would seem to be musicians Greenwood has worked with.


----------



## longgone (Jun 6, 2019)

I would imagine a majority fans of Radiohead are aware that Jonny Greenwood composes some classical music. I also suppose some of them would like what he does since his melodic or musical sensitivity do transpire in certain Radiohead songs. But the question remains complete!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

longgone said:


> I would imagine a majority fans of Radiohead are aware that Jonny Greenwood composes some classical music. I also suppose some of them would like what he does since his melodic or musical sensitivity do transpire in certain Radiohead songs. But the question remains complete!


But can he convince his fans to listen to Bach's Chaconne? Or Messiaen (no work is mentioned).


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Third rate Penderecki ... and Penderecki stopped being interesting a long time ago.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2019)

jegreenwood said:


> But can he convince his fans to listen to Bach's Chaconne? Or Messiaen (no work is mentioned).


Why not? This fan listens to Messiaen.


----------

